
In Coronavirus, Industry Sees Chance to Undo Plastic Bag Bans - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/climate/plastic-bag-ban-virus.html
======
rasengan
Coronavirus lives on plastic for 2-3 days [1]. Doesn’t seem very safe at all.

